# VORTEX buyer beware



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought a new sparc 2 red dot for my AR. It was a Christmas present. Opened it up put in the battery nothing, no dot. Had to wait till Monday to call they were very helpful sent a pre paid label to send it back. Got it back Friday with a letter explaining it was repaired. There was a lose connection. Mounted it and the dot absolutely looks like crap. looks like a triangle with flares from about 9 o'clock to 12 o'clock. So I will be calling them again on Monday. I have heard a lot of good things of Vortex but my experience so far has been very bad. So hopefully they will send me something I can use. Very disappointed in something I bought new, and haven't even used yet.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

No problems with mine.

Just curious if you have eye issues. I have a few friends with stigmatisms etc and they don't get a proper dot with any optic. Corrective lenses can also cause issues. 

YMMV.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I do wear contacts. No stigmatism. I see a diamond like pattern of red dots that can blur into a single dot but no way it is a 2MOA dot. I have looked at it many different ways on different settings. Though it could be me I doubt it. I will work on getting a second opinion.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

Vortex, very good scopes and I hope you get the issue settled, they have always had good customer service.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

well through some searching I found it must be my eyes. If I look at the cluster of dots and rotate the red dot the cluster stays the same. If the cluster would have moved it would have been the sight I guess. Still not happy I had to send it back for the no power issue.


----------

